

JRockit now free from Oracle - cemerick
http://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/jrockit_is_now_free_and

======
richardw
Almost. From the article:

"JRockit is now free (gratis) for development and internal production use on
general purpose computers.

Commercial features continue to require a commercial license. This includes
most features currently in JRockit Mission Control, JRockit Real Time and
JRockit Virtual Edition. Previously, it was only possible to get a commercial
license for these features as part of Oracle products (such as WebLogic
Server), they can now be purchased standalone for use with any Java
application."

~~~
cemerick
The "value added" bits will continue to be so as the VM projects are merged;
the point is that you can now deploy JRockit for internal production
applications gratis (which was not possible before AFAIK).

------
BonoboBoner
"we have also been working on convergence from a licensing perspective. This
work is now complete, and we have changed the license that we distribute both
the Oracle (Sun) JDK and JRockit under."

-> Is 'free JRockit' a scape goat for a license change of the "real" JDK? They now separate between the JDK and "Java SE Advanced", "Java SE Suite".

Taken from here:

G. COMMERCIAL FEATURES NOTICE Use of the Commercial Features for any
commercial or production purpose requires a separate license from Oracle.
“Commercial Features” means those features identified Table 1-1 (Commercial
Features In Java SE Product Editions) of the Software documentation accessible
at
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/documentation/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/documentation/index.html)

------
teyc
I'm sorry but the title is misleading. There is no point developing on it for
free if you have to deploy it with a commercial license. The only benefit is
that existing commercial licensees no longer need to pay for a development
license.

------
technomancy
It sounds like it won't be released under a libre license until it's merged
into OpenJDK, so that'll be the interesting thing to wait for.

------
bborud
the fact that I completely fail to become excited by that headline should tell
Oracle something about how badly their brand has been damaged from their inept
approach to the entire Java ecosystem.

------
ZoFreX
As a developer of free (gratis) software I'm pretty stoked about this, I love
working with JRockit. I'm really excited about its features being ported to
OpenJDK!

